# Buyers vs. Magnum Spreaders Opinions Please



## AA961JESTER (Dec 14, 2001)

I am in the market for a new spreader and am looking for some input. I already have a Buyer Salt Spreader (older one with motor in hopper) and am getting rid of an old Grotech. I am either going to buy the new Buyer or a Magnum. They both sell in my area for 899. and both have the same capacity, I think 750 lbs.. What has been you experience with Magnums?


----------



## RCIPlow (Mar 3, 2001)

If you are speaking of the hitch mount Buyers, I use it and am quite happy with it. Got it from Northern Tool, for about $400.00 or so last season. Serviced it for this season, and will be more then glad to repair or rebuild it after this season.The only problem I had was some corrosion on motor plate mount. Just my 2 cents worth.
Regards,
Tim McGonigal
RCI
Atco, NJ


----------



## AA961JESTER (Dec 14, 2001)

When you say you serviced it, besides the grease fittings, what did you do?


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

*The Pretty one!*

Buy the one that best compliments your truck. (color, style, etc.) They are both pretty decent spreaders.. We just put our 9 year old Grotech back into service yesterday. Motor and guts were in PRIMO shape. Had to replace the entire lower frame due to rust but works great now. Good luck

PS. Go with the swing mount if possible. It sure is nice to be able to open and just load a whole, un-opened pallet.


----------



## AA961JESTER (Dec 14, 2001)

The Buyers I bought I put on a Dodge 3500 (1999). I purchased the swing out gate for the extra bucks but was not impressed at all with it. I think I can weld a better one myself.


----------



## cutntrim (Dec 28, 1999)

We've got two Buyers hitch-mount spreaders. If you think yours are old, be thankful that your motor is IN the hopper. Ours is underneath the hopper and very prone to damage from backing into snow piles. Been there, done that. 

Our old style ones require two guys to put 'em on or take 'em off, are hard to see around (too high), not swing-away, and as mentioned the motors are fully exposed. They can only handle #1 rock salt, finer materials bind up.

I'd love to run a newer style but can't justify the expense. The ones we have are a pain in the butt, however bottom line is they'll spread salt and they're paid for.


----------

